# Harman Kardon Soundsticks



## trister (Sep 5, 2005)

Anyone know how to open the housing of the soundsticks? I have a pair where one of the tweeters has come out of its housing, very easy to fix if I could just get the darn thing open - any ideas???


----------



## powermac (Sep 5, 2005)

I am looking for the same thing. One of the steel backings has come off, and rattles a bit. I am afraid to disassemble.


----------



## trister (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I'm thinking now that I'll have to use a heat gun to loosen the glue that holds them together, then reseal with epoxy. It'll be a couple of weeks before I can get to this, but I'll let you know what I learn.


----------



## ony_gosshamer (Dec 22, 2005)

Anybody has any new info about this?  One of the connectors at the bottom of mine got disconnected, i kind of need to put my surgeon hat on...


----------



## powermac (Dec 22, 2005)

I never took mine apartment, and actually forgot about until the resent post. I think I need to get one apart and fix it. I really like the speakers.


----------



## poliesther (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen this thread and it is exactly what I need...to repair my soundsticks.
This post is from 2005 so I guess one of you have already repaired the speakers and can tell me if I should melt the glue with a heat-gun or something new that you came up with.

Any answer will be more than appreciated...I really love my speakers 

...100%poliesther...


----------



## fryke (Jan 28, 2009)

Asked Harman/Kardon?


----------



## poliesther (Jan 28, 2009)

I did...he sent me to this post


----------



## fryke (Jan 28, 2009)

?? Their hardware support sent you to a forum thread somewhere on the internet that _doesn't_ have a solution ready? Call them again.


----------



## scruffington (May 16, 2009)

i just used a corkscrew to pull my tweeter back into position. it's not perfectly flush with the 'clips' in the speaker housing but it is holding fast.
i had a few attempts before i found that if i were to first spiral the corkscrew through one hole and then tilt it so i could then spiral the tip of the corkscrew back through another hole (so the corkscrew is effectively going from front to back to front again - kinda like sewing). this made it easy to perform the 2 required tasks:
1. pulling the tweeter back into the housing
2. being able to rotate it so that it fits in correctly (i was reminded of trying to dock my spaceship in elite 1 many years ago...)


----------



## snrjames (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi All,
I have a solve for this problem.
I actually threaded some fairly sturdy string 3 or 4 time through different holes in the front of the tweeter. Recipe below;
Some strongish string.
A crochet hook or something similar, I guess a hooked needle would work as well if not better.
Place the string in different holes around the tweeter so in the end you have 3 or 4 points on which you can pull.
Then, Pull. The speaker should pop back into place.
Thanks to scruffington for the idea (....kinda like sewing).


----------



## drewtonmarshall (Jan 12, 2010)

Would I be right in supposing that, with over 2,500 views, this is a common problem with H/C sticks?  I have been thinking of buying a set, but would like your opinion of them and their reliability/quality/value for money.

Thanks.


----------



## sgould (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't think it's common.  I've had my Sound Sticks since they came out and they are still intact.

We bought them with the G4 Quicksilver in 2002.


----------



## snrjames (Jan 12, 2010)

sgould is right.
One of the tweeter casings fell from a height and dislodged one of the tweeters...should have been more careful. I too have had these speakers for years without a problem. Sound is great, build is great, reliability is unquestionable. I had them hooked up to my TV before I got my full surround system. No complaints.


----------



## matt84uk (May 30, 2011)

Hi All!

Don't know if any of you have managed to repair your soundsticks yet, but i have the solution

If you squeeze the outher casing of the soundstick slightly it becomes loose. You can then access the inside and squeeze the back of the speaker back into the clip or reattach any loose connections. Just squeeze the speaker housing shut and job done. I just did this with mine.

Hope this helps!

Let me know how you all get on???

Matt


----------



## Mark1961 (Nov 15, 2011)

@matt
Nice tip Matt, know anything similar for opening the subwoofer? Something just started buzzing/rattling.
Can't help thinking that with the sub design, there must have been a few that had things fall in that required opening to remove.
Any suggestions most welcome
Mark


----------



## Mark1961 (Dec 16, 2011)

With the exception of the ease with which things can fall into the subwoofer, these are the best value pc speakers I have heard.
Mid range and treble are clear and sharp with a punchy bass that, like most subs can be turned up way more than you will ever need.
Stereo separation is very good and sounds like a much larger set up.
Not forgetting that they still look very cool in a futuristic Geiger sort of way.
I believe there have been two new models since mine (USB) with iii just recently launched.
Whether listening to FLAC music recordings or watching blu ray movies, I would highly recommend the HK Soundsticks. Mine are about 6 years old and with daily use they are still as good as new (with moth add- on)


----------



## Mark1961 (Dec 16, 2011)

Incidentally, vacuum cleaner didn't shift the moth, but only noticeable at highe volumes during movie playback of loud scenes


----------



## JuJulee (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello
So I know this was posted back in 2005 but I just encountered this issue today. I was able to open the casing just by pure luck after finding nothing online about how to do this and I hope this helps.
NO HEAT GUN IS REQUIRED! And although I haven't tried I believe the heat gun will melt the casing and you will ruin the speaker all together.
This is what I did. I ran my finger nail yes my finger nail around the area where the two pieces of the casing meet. (The gap between that.) I did this a couple times all around just to get the glue loose. Then I put the speaker on top of my lap and pulled the top a little then the bottom and the. The sides. I could see the case was getting loose. Then from the top I gently but firmly pulled and it was scary but it actually came apart. I was excited that I opened one speaker that I tried this again with the second speaker and it did. Hope this helps


----------



## JuJulee (Aug 13, 2016)

Also tried to post a pic but it's saying there was an error. Will try to post a pic again.


----------



## brandon@fewspirits (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a  Soundstick woofer 1 that I found without the tweeders.
All that it has with it is the power chord along with the connected components attached to it.
Are the tweeders a must have for the woofer to work?
I have a standard set of PC speakers I wish to hook up to it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2017)

I suppose you could try other speakers. But the actual "sticks" are matched to the sub woofer, and other speakers won't be. Pretty important with speakers that have the sound capability of the full set.

I do wonder if you might have found an old woofer, which looks the same, called the iSub, USB only, and full range (no sticks). I think it stopped working somewhere around when Apple moved to Intel processors.
But, if you get it working with some other random speakers, and sounds OK to your ears, who cares what I have to say?


----------

